# Possible hip dysplasia



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The last cpl of days I’ve noticed my LGD has a hitch in her hind end. She chased a coyote over the hill the other night and I didn’t notice any trouble. I’ve looked her over and she doesn’t have any wounds.
I’m pretty sure it’s her hip and not further down on her legs.
She’s only 5 1/2 🥹
Any suggestions to help her joints out? She’s not overweight and she gets plenty of exercise.
(These pics are from earlier in the year, but I didn’t have recent ones of her on my phone.)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

There are several recommendations in this thread. Hope you can come up with a supplement that helps.
Dog Joint Supplements | The Goat Spot Forum


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> There are several recommendations in this thread. Hope you can come up with a supplement that helps.
> Dog Joint Supplements | The Goat Spot Forum


Thank you 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

On the bright side… I broached the subject of a new LGD so they’d have time to get trained up before Luna slows down too much.
And it sounds like there’s a litter that will be ready soon! 😍
Since I’ll be getting the pup as a puppy and not 5-6 months old with the experience of working with its parents on a sheep herd, I really hope Luna can show him/her the ropes! 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, Lunas pretty! Gorgeous country you live in too. I used glucosamine for my older girl but it only helps so much. I hope you can get her comfortable in her lazy days…looks like she’s earned it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Copieba ess oil from do terra. Seemed to help my great dane with his pain in his back leg. I now use it on my female great dane who seems to be slowing down. She's an old gal. I put one drop on a treat cookie and she eats it right up. I do 2 x a day which seems to help but definitely can do more often.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

CBD has done wonders for my dogs.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone- I appreciate them!
She really isn’t old yet… I’m kind of hoping maybe she just pulled/strained a muscle or something. But I know large breeds can have joint troubles, so wouldn’t hurt to try and give her a boost!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I brought her into the vets this morning. My sister thought perhaps she had dislocated her hip slightly from a video I sent her, so they were able to get me in on emergency. They don’t think it’s dislocated, but are taking x-rays to see what’s going on. Hopefully something that can get healed up 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hope they can figure out what’s wrong! I really LOVE this supplement it saved me from having to put my senior horse down she couldn’t hardly walk before I started her on it and now she can gallop!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Hope they can figure out what’s wrong! I really LOVE this supplement it saved me from having to put my senior horse down she couldn’t hardly walk before I started her on it and now she can gallop!
> View attachment 238191


Thanks @Doe C Doe boers!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Your welcome 🤗


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope things went well at the vet.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Let us know.!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So, the X-ray showed that her hip joint is fine. No dislocating happening and no dysplasia signs.
They think she strained something and gave me some anti inflammatory and pain meds for her.
So I am relieved that she should recover fully and isn’t getting aged beyond her years ❤
She’s such a good LGD- I need her around to teach the youngster when they arrive! 😉

she was even an angel when it came to taking her pill. I’ve never had to give her meds (other than a seasonal tick/flea chewable that she eats just fine) so I wasn’t sure if it would be a battle. But I just took a little bit of bread and peanut butter around the pill and she was a good sport about it. 😊❤🍀


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

So happy to hear. 😊 😊 💚💚


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> So happy to hear. 😊 😊 💚💚


Me too! I’ve been so worried thinking she was gonna live out her years dealing with hip pains… I guess I get a thought in my head and run with it 😅


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> So, the X-ray showed that her hip joint is fine. No dislocating happening and no dysplasia signs.
> They think she strained something and gave me some anti inflammatory and pain meds for her.
> So I am relieved that she should recover fully and isn’t getting aged beyond her years ❤
> She’s such a good LGD- I need her around to teach the youngster when they arrive! 😉
> ...


That's great news!

You may want to consider putting her on a joint supplement anyway. My vet highly recommends it for all dogs, even those who don't have issues now. It can make a lot of difference, especially with these larger breeds who are prone to issues.

So glad it's nothing serious!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I give dogs synovi joint health chews from Bayer. My vet recommended them for my two big dogs. They love them.!!!😊😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s great Boer Mama!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I did mention starting supplements and they thought it a good idea 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, hopefully she will mend quickly. 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Remember how I said she was an angel and took her meds?
That was the first night. 😆
Since then, I’ve had to open her mouth and put the peanut butter bread with pill ball in the back and then hold her mouth shut and pet her and keep her from spitting it out. 😂
She’s a brat, but I love her.
Unfortunately, she is not showing much improvement yet. She’s pretty staying in the corral next to the bucks lane and not going out with the herd. Hopefully all the coyotes have already been warned and know to stay away during this down time of hers! And at least my kids are getting bigger…


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

That's why I do the chews I told you about. 😊 😉


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> That's why I do the chews I told you about. 😊 😉


These meds are anti inflammatory /pain meds from the vet.
I haven’t even started doing any joint supplements yet 😅


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Boer Mama If you have cheese, slice a thin piece or split off a piece of package singles, try wrapping the tablet in the cheese. Or a small piece of some type of meat that could hold a tablet.... I have found that giving a small taste of the "pill treat" first, then the doctored pill treat next will trick them a time or two. If all else fails, open mouth, shove pill to the back of the throat, hold the muzzle closed and stroke under their muzzle and down the throat. Tell Luna she needs the meds to help ease off the hitch in her get along.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@NigerianNewbie i can try cheese, so far I’ve just done the peanut buttered bread bit.
If she felt good enough, I know she would flee the corral when I’m coming cus she knows what I’m up to at this point 😅
Hopefully that day comes soon!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Not to wish bad mojo your way; after the meds are finished, "Run Luna Run!"


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Not to wish bad mojo your way; after the meds are finished, "Run Luna Run!"


I honestly can’t wait for that day- and I don’t even care if she doesn’t finish them out. They aren’t a course of antibiotics or anything…
I want to see her chase a coyote over the hill again instead of laying around feeling bad that she’s not out with her goats 🥹


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

My dogs have always been butts with taking pills. Now the get my fingers shoving their pills “past the point of no return” seems like just taking the pill in a treat would be more enjoyable for everyone… dogs…


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Luckily my dogs love peanut butter. I may have to use more than I think I should need but they take it. I have one dog that won't take the flea/tick pill which is big. So that requires lots of peanut butter.


----------

